# Hey skaters!



## Edward (Jul 19, 2011)

Skateboarding thread! What's your setup? Are you just a cruiser or are you learning new things? Favorite skater? etc


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 19, 2011)

When it rains, I like to step on a cardboard box and slide down a grassy hill. Does that count?


----------



## Keban (Jul 19, 2011)

ride down hills


----------



## Edward (Jul 19, 2011)

Keban said:


> ride down hills


 
Coool
I'd imagine on a forum like this there would be a decent ammount of old longboarders


----------



## David1994 (Jul 19, 2011)

I like skateboarding with tricks and grinds and stuff.


----------



## iSpinz (Jul 19, 2011)

I used to skate lightly, but I've gotten more into it this year. I can do pretty simple stuff, nothing too advanced yet. For my setup I got a 7.75 mini logo, thunder trucks, bones swiss bearings, and 53mm bones 100's. Rides good.

(ps. I saw that video on skateboard-city also =p)


----------



## Edward (Jul 19, 2011)

iSpinz said:


> I used to skate lightly, but I've gotten more into it this year. I can do pretty simple stuff, nothing too advanced yet. For my setup I got a 7.75 mini logo, thunder trucks, bones swiss bearings, and 53mm bones 100's. Rides good.
> 
> (ps. I saw that video on skateboard-city also =p)


 That is a nice sounding set up  (cept for the mini logo. I heard they're not very good)
And lol. skateboard-city is pretty crappy, but the community is big, so I went there anyway


----------



## David1994 (Jul 19, 2011)

My setup is cliche board,tensor trucks and blind wheels.Pretty nice setup


----------



## leonparfitt (Jul 20, 2011)

me


----------



## Edward (Jul 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqbfZ_oY7jI





Still suck, but this is a bit old


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 20, 2011)

I used to skateboard a lot, during high school. I was really into it, and so was my friend. We mainly did street. I actually never liked vert.
I eventually got bored for some reason, but he kept going. 

Here's a video of him.


----------



## Edward (Jul 20, 2011)

:O
Please tell me he's sponsored


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 20, 2011)

Edward said:


> :O
> Please tell me he's sponsored



Not right now. When I stopped, and he kept going, he was trying to get sponsored. He actually got some minor sponsors, and starting making money off of it. He then got into a team for a board shop in Florida, and moved out of Florida, to tour. After about 2 years, he came back, and now he's just chilling in Florida again. 

No idea what his plans are for right now, though.


----------



## Edward (Jul 20, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Not right now. When I stopped, and he kept going, he was trying to get sponsored. He actually got some minor sponsors, and starting making money off of it. He then got into a team for a board shop in Florida, and moved out of Florida, to tour. After about 2 years, he came back, and now he's just chilling in Florida again.
> 
> No idea what his plans are for right now, though.


 Dang
I'd hate to see such potential go to waste (did you see that pop? :O)
I think he should look at going pro.


----------



## David1994 (Jul 20, 2011)

Edward said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqbfZ_oY7jI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice man!


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm getting to old and fat, so I don't skate as much as I used to. I've been skating on/off since 1987.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 21, 2011)

I haven't really done anything since I was ~15, but I used to be really into skateboarding and being an overall skating fanatic.

I could do a few tricks {ollie, kick/hardflips, bits of grinds, etc) and I followed up on pro skaters, namely Rodney Mullen. His street has always been my favorite - I don't know how he does it.

Interested to see others' skating abilities.


----------



## avgdi (Jul 21, 2011)

Although I don't film much any more, I still skate a lot.
Here's a video my buddy made a few years ago. 

[video=vimeo;2219014]http://vimeo.com/2219014[/video]

Edit: BTW, the intro clip and last 3 are me. haha


----------



## Samania (Jul 21, 2011)

I used to have an obsession with fingerboarding, skateboarding too . P. Rod was my hero <33 I think I still have a few of my tech decks somewhere. :3


----------



## baseball-chicago (Jul 22, 2011)

mini logo deck, bearings, and grip
thunder trucks, habitat wheels
I've been skating for maybe 7 years, but i still am not that good. I like micro mini ramps, manual pads/grind boxes, flat ground, and parks. I went with mini logo because of the price.


----------



## Edward (Jul 22, 2011)

baseball-chicago said:


> mini logo deck, bearings, and grip
> thunder trucks, habitat wheels
> I've been skating for maybe 7 years, but i still am not that good. I like micro mini ramps, manual pads/grind boxes, flat ground, and parks. I went with mini logo because of the price.


 
Get a Black Box Distro Threat Cast deck
25 dollars on CCS
Awesome set up though. I heard thunders were amazing

My setup 
Alien Workshop deck
Venture trucks <3 
Bones Swiss ceramics 
Autobahn wheels 
Random hardward


----------



## Keban (Jul 24, 2011)

Edward said:


> Coool
> I'd imagine on a forum like this there would be a decent ammount of old longboarders


 
old. lol im 13

I got a new street deck yesterday. It was an anthony van something deck, i got it for 30 bucks off cuz it was scratched, lol. threw some indys lows on it, spitfire f1's (52mm's) and redz. I got ollies down at like running speed, and learning pop shuvs and kickflips.

as for the longboard i rode in the vid i posted, it's a fullbag red baron with indy 169s and abec 11 grippins. in case anyone was wondering *rolleyes*


----------



## Zyrb (Jul 24, 2011)

8.0 plan B, bones reds, bones 52mm, thunder trucks. I don't skate alot, and I'm not very good. any tips?


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 24, 2011)

I hate skateboards, i used to skateboard, then i found out something way better: Longboarding.

a vid of me longboarding




This is literally me a year ago, one month after i got my board.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 9, 2011)




----------

